# And so it begins...



## aciport (Sep 22, 2014)

...the start of my new ADA 60P planted tank. Here's just a quick shot of the tank on the stand. There are still a few items that still need to be purchased (CO2 for one) before the tank will be started. As an avid mountain biker, I love the local north shore mountain and that is where my inspiration is coming from. The target date for the set up will be November 10 as that is when the plants are coming. That list hasn't been finalized as I'm still going back and forth on a couple different plants that will fit in the vision in my head.



There will be more to come.


----------



## aciport (Sep 22, 2014)

So I've had the opportunity to plant and fill the tank. Unfortunately, I was rushed in doing it, so it wasn't quite what I was hoping. It will be a work in progress. With a little more time, the tank should round into shape.

This was the before shot...



And after a couple of days.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Time to get a mountain biker figurine!


----------



## aciport (Sep 22, 2014)

Momobobo said:


> Time to get a mountain biker figurine!


It's been a topic of discussion with my wife.


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

This tank is going to be pretty, how much did it cost ya?


----------



## aciport (Sep 22, 2014)

Dawna,

I'd like to plead the 5th. I've got connections.


----------



## aciport (Sep 22, 2014)

Time for another update. This is from last night. I think I'm in for a bit of work over the weekend. There are some tweaks that need to happen with some of the plants and hardscape. I'm not completely happy with the look and there is a lot of room for improvement.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I like the scape. A little crowded in areas but overall nice contrast and grouping. I'll be following this thread to live vicariously through others.......

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The growth looks good but yes, you need to do some work on the scape. It hasn't grown in yet, so there's plenty of time for that. You'll end up tweaking it non-stop as it grows anyway, but this is a great start. Love the tank. I gotta get me one of these. My cube is just too small to do anything significant.


----------



## Daryl (Jun 1, 2010)

Looking good - but I've got bad news... As a fellow mountain biker and aquarist, I hate to inform you that you've chosen two hobbies that can both be as addictive as crack; but infinitely more expensive... My condolences...


----------



## currietom (Oct 10, 2011)

Nice job. Are you happy with the Kessil? How high above the tank are you running it?


----------



## aciport (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks for the nice comments. Truth be told, this is my first freshwater tank in about 20 years. I know there is a lot of work to be done on it, but it puts me in a zen place.

As for the Kessil, I've been happy to date with it. The light colour is fantastic and it allows for great growth. Currently, the light is about 10" above the water line. The only drawback that I would be able to mention is the mere fact that it is a single point light source. With that, the plants bow towards the middle of the tank as they grow as opposed to true vertical growth.


----------



## NGosal (Jun 9, 2014)

This a remarkable looking tank! Any updated pics?


----------

